# Smoked Peach Cobbler?



## oufan75

When I attended my first BBQ competition this summer as a taster, I noticed a lot of the teams prepared some form of smoked peaches or peach cobbler.  Has anyone ever cheated by buying a pre-made cobbler from the store and put it on the smoker? Any recommendations and if so how long did you smoke it?


----------



## alblancher

Smoked Peaches?  That's two things I have plenty of   Peaches and Smoke  but I have never put them together.  I really would like to hear someone say they have done it and they enjoyed it.


----------



## roller

There are somethings you smoke and somethings you don`t. In my book Peaches is one you don`t..


----------



## Bearcarver

I heard about this before a few times.

It doesn't sound good to me, but I would like to hear about a tasty report too.

A few good reports could get me to try it----I love peaches & you all know how much smoke I like on everything!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mdboatbum

I've done a peach dump cake/cobbler on the smoker. Did it in a Dutch oven. Absolutely awesome. The hint of smoke flavor cut the syrupy sweetness just enough. Can't say whether a premade one would work or not, but the dump cake recipe is so stupid easy there really shouldn't be the need.


----------



## alblancher

That would probably be the only way I would do a cobbler.  In a Dutch Oven or tightly wrapped in foil to keep the smoke out.  Next spring I will give smoked peaches a try.  Take fresh peaches, slice them, cover in cinnamon brown sugar and maybe 30 minutes on the Lang?  May be on to something here?


----------



## oufan75

I think I am going to try this recipe and let you guys know how it goes....

http://thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=52375


----------



## jrod62

OUFAN75 said:


> I think I am going to try this recipe and let you guys know how it goes....
> 
> http://thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=52375









  like to find out how this turns out


----------



## SmokinAl

Doesn't sound very good to me, but I'm willing to wait to see how yours turns out.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

If our late friend Ronp were still communicating with us here on the forums, he'd probably say "GO FOR IT!!!".

Since he's not, he's probably banging his fork on a plate in the pearly dining room above, screaming "MAN, I HOPE HE TRIES IT!!!"

As his old avatar read, "I smoke everything" pretty much summed it up...cheeto's among other things...very adventerous with his smoke.

Smoked peach cobbler does sound interesting enough to me. I'd suggest a very mild and sweeter smoke such as apple, peach or plum.

And please, do keep us informed!

Eric

EDIT: just did a search for ronp's cheeto's thread...hilarious reading! Also, his avatar reads "I Love Smokin' Everything"...knew it was something along those lines, but I hadn't read back on his stuff for awhile.


----------



## rivet

forluvofsmoke said:


> If our late friend Ronp were still communicating with us here on the forums, he'd probably say "GO FOR IT!!!".
> 
> Since he's not, he's probably banging his fork on a plate in the pearly dining room above, screaming "MAN, I HOPE HE TRIES IT!!!"
> 
> As his old avatar read, "I smoke everything" pretty much summed it up...cheeto's among other things...very adventerous with his smoke.
> 
> Smoked peach cobbler does sound interesting enough to me. I'd suggest a very mild and sweeter smoke such as apple, peach or plum.
> 
> And please, do keep us informed!
> 
> Eric


Eric, I think you have hit the nail on the head with the essence of this thread.

I do miss RonP too. I'll never forget his smoked cheetoes and that's what encouraged me to smoke my wife's small fruitcakes she makes at Christmastime. They turned out FANTASTIC and have been doing it every year (of course one has to like fruitcake).

Given that, I am imagining a peach cobbler heavy on the brown sugar, and think that a gentle smoke with say pecan or apple would be outstanding! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





During a smoke, the sugars melt, then once cooling, re-crystallize on the surface and give the dough a deliciously crackly texture with a super-sweet-yet-slightly-smokey flavor that is hard to beat.

I see no reason why not to buy a nice store bought one and give it a shot. You know the quality is good and the flavor is already in there, so you are saving a lot of work by buying a frozen ready made one rather than making it from scratch.

Cook it / Smoke it according to the package directions and you should be fine, though you will have to run a fairly hot smoker. If the instructions call for baking at over 350 F, I'd bake it in the oven until it was say, 3/4 of the way done, then put it in the smoker to finish it up at a lower temp, like 275 or 300 F.

If you decide to go with it, let us know how its going and turns out!


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Hey Rivet, happy to see you back!

It is important for everyone to remember a few things when they are thinking about trying new methods or foods in the smoker: what someone else may not like, thinks they may not like, or says doesn't sound good, should not become a deterent to your efforts. Their tastes and preferences are likely very different from yours. You may be on the verge of stumbling upon something totally off-the-wall and delicious, so don't let outside influences stop you. Plan it out carefully so you can give it your best shot. If it turns out to be remotely close to what you imagined it would be, you've succeeded, IMHO. If it's way out in left field, you can re-work your plan and try again.

There are tons of inspirational threads and members here on SMF. I know, because many had a huge impact on my own personal successes with smoking. There are numerous things I've tried that were inspired by another member here in some way or another. Quite a few things I've done were experimental and very intetresting to plan and follow through. During some of my planning and prep work, my wife may have given me a strange look, along with a few concerned comments when she first heard what I was up to that particular day, but I never let it get in the way of my creativity. And, best of all, when the smoke cleared and we sat down to eat, it was smiles all around, if for no other reason than having something new to eat...never had a serious flop...yes, a few minor changes in method were needed now and then, but there was always a very good meal waiting for us, even on the first try.

So, when you have an idea you want to try, or want to replicate something you saw or have eaten, plan it out and let it happen. I tend to just roll with whatever feels good that day, and I've had very few disapointments along the way.

OUFAN75, I settled on my avatar line a few years back (I change the photo now and then), and it speaks volumes about my attitude towards smoked foods. I say let it happen...if you don't, I probably will! LOL!!!

Have fun with it!

Eric


----------



## rivet

Oh yeah, Eric! I am with you 100% on that, all the way and then some! Smoke 'em if you got 'em...... ain't that the saying? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm glad to be back, and it's nice here. The heavy graphics and such are difficult with dialup, but what the heck. Lots of new folks and things going on, and it is nice to reconnect too.

I was trying to fix my broken links on the smoked fruitcake thread, but I couldn't. For some reason am not able to post images, so I can't share here either. I'll see if I can figure this out with help from the mods.

Anyway, smoke on people! You just might discover the next best thing!


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Here's some trivial info for peach lovers regarding it's health benefits...good stuff to eat:

http://www.liveandfeel.com/medicinalplants/peach.html

I just happened to stumble into this while researching the beloved horseradish...go figure...enjoy!

Eric


----------



## rbranstner

I have seen many people smoke peach dishes. They sound so good but we don't get peaches around here very often. Thanks forluvofsmoke for the great reminders of RonP. You are spot on he would say go for it. I miss that guy!


----------



## oufan75

Well guys,

I am finally posting some pics of the "smoked peach cobbler" that I made. I have to agree with my wife by saying the recipe is not truly peach cobbler because it did not have a crispy pie crust texture so it was more like "smoke peach dump cake".  Even though is was not cobbler it was still pretty good. My next attempt will be with a pie crust, but this dump cake was a hit at the BBQ get together we did a couple of weeks ago.

Thank you guys for all of the kind words in even attempting to try this, but like I said in my original post.... a lot of BBQ teams at the Bixby, OK BBQ-n-Music festival offered some form of smoked peaches/cobbler for the sampler plates that were purchased and they were all delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks real good from here!!!

Bear


----------



## windshield king

yep looks good


----------



## foodsmokingjo

Interesting comments - the Smoked Peach Cobbler looked yummy.

Just to add a different thought - I smoke almost anything - somethings turn out better than others I admit - but one of the best things to smoke is smoked peaches.  

I cold smoke then for a couple of hours and the hot smoke them - and then use them as a glaze for meat - ham or pork is best- delicious.You can also cold smoke them and then just stew then in a little brandy - great with ice cream.


----------



## jarhead

Looks good to me Jason.

Great job.


----------



## mb396

Holy crap that looks great. Just a bit of vanilla ice cream to top it off:yahoo:


----------



## bbqcanuck

I have been freezing peaches for over a week now.  Peach farm just down the road from me and they are heavenly.  These are for my take-out when I open.  I am planning on smoking the peaches with tomatoes, peppers and onions.  Making a "sweet heat peach" BBQ sauce for ribs, chicken and whatever else.  I have tried a small batch and it was delicious.  Not sure if anyone else made a peach BBQ sauce.


----------

